# Cervelo S1 rusting out



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Guys, 

Dropped off my bike at my local bike shop yesterday as the rear brake was sticking. They called me about 2 hours later to tell me that the inside of my Cervelo S1 frame is rusting away. All the crud etc in there was causing the brake lines to stick. 

Now, this shop is not an authorized Cervelo shop. They are going to get me running again, but of course are hitting me up for a new frame. 

I plan to take the bike back to the shop where I bought it some 18 months ago and see what I can get under the Cervelo Lifetime warranty. 

Anyone have any issues with rust? How about making a claim on the warranty?


Thanks


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Question would be is the Frame Aluminum or CF?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Mailmover said:


> Question would be is the Frame Aluminum or CF?


Why, what difference does it make?


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

I own 2 CF and 1 Aluminum Framed bikes and have had no problems with "Rust" from road gunk or whatever. I live in the PNW.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Not likely*

the S1 series is carbon fiber - unless you are speaking of a pre-2010 Soloist?

At any rate, an aluminum frame simply won't "rust away" with normal usage; even with 'crud' inside. You need new cables and housing, but not a new frame. Make sure the seals where the cables enter the frame are in place. If you live in PNW, or ride under the sea, consider applying framesave/Weigle to inhibit internal corrosion.

Either the person at this shop misspoke, or you misunderstand the issue. If they really do think this way, they are to be avoided; go back to the shop where you purchased it.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> the S1 series is carbon fiber - unless you are speaking of a pre-2010 Soloist?
> 
> At any rate, an aluminum frame simply won't "rust away" with normal usage; even with 'crud' inside. You need new cables and housing, but not a new frame. Make sure the seals where the cables enter the frame are in place. If you live in PNW, or ride under the sea, consider applying framesave/Weigle to inhibit internal corrosion.
> 
> Either the person at this shop misspoke, or you misunderstand the issue. If they really do think this way, they are to be avoided; go back to the shop where you purchased it.


I love the internet. The Cervelo S1 is and always has been an aluminum frame. Being aluminum, it can not rust. Aluminum can corrode, but that is a self-limiting process. Applying a rust inhibiter to aluminum is just a waste of money and time.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

dougclaysmith said:


> Guys,
> 
> Dropped off my bike at my local bike shop yesterday as the rear brake was sticking. They called me about 2 hours later to tell me that the inside of my Cervelo S1 frame is rusting away. All the crud etc in there was causing the brake lines to stick.
> 
> ...


Aluminum doesn't rust.

It *can* corrode. But it is in no way going to "rust out".

Someone in this situation is a mental midget. I'm not sure which 'someone' it is, though.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

this one made me laugh.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*yes*

oops, yes, always confusing those dang S1/2/3/ etc.
rust inhibitors are good for people who wear suspenders and a belt. 



asgelle said:


> I love the internet. The Cervelo S1 is and always has been an aluminum frame. Being aluminum, it can not rust. Aluminum can corrode, but that is a self-limiting process. Applying a rust inhibiter to aluminum is just a waste of money and time.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Aluminum doesn't rust.
> 
> It *can* corrode. But it is in no way going to "rust out".
> 
> Someone in this situation is a mental midget. I'm not sure which 'someone' it is, though.


My reading from the OP is not necessarily that the frame is going kaput..but the brake cable housing or the misc. caliper components (washers etc.) themselves.

Depends on exactly what the OP means by "in there" in paragraph one.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Guys, 

It's a 2009 S1, which is aluminum. 

I don't think rust is the right term, maybe corrode. I dropped it off yesterday, did not have a chance to get down there today to see for myself. I hope to get down there Wednesday afternoon, work is just kicking my ass right now. So I'll have more info for you then. 


Also, I live down here in Florida, where it's mighty hot and I sweat like a hog. Infact, I had to replace the top stem screw due to rust, and on the brakes themselves there is rust on the point where the cables attach. 

Thanks


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

I had the same problem in San Antonio. I had an Aluminum Marin Argenta, where the BB was corroded from my sweating excessively. The only reason we found out, was when I sold it, I took it to my LBS for a going over, to include checking all the bearings, before I would turn it over to the new owner. 

MM


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Describe your maintenance schedule?*

just curious....when you last overhauled, cleaned, etc.



dougclaysmith said:


> Guys,
> 
> It's a 2009 S1, which is aluminum.
> 
> ...


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

A couple of facts:
- the S1 is NOT CARBON. It is made of aluminium.
- Unless you have travelled in time 10 years - the aluminium should no start to corrode or rust.

I live by the ocean and had an S1 2009 for 2 years. I've biked almost everyday by a path that literally runs the ocean and onto PCH. No rust, no corrosion. The ends of my brake lines did corrode, as did my speedplay spindles (they were not the stainless version). My frame NO. Unless you're dunking it in water or some moron is power-washing it all the time, that frame has no reason to corrode. If anything, its the ends of your brake housing that is corroding and causing the stickiness.


----------

